# PCC for Minors



## Raghu794 (Mar 3, 2017)

I received the invite for filing VISA (189). I have couple of kids (4y & 3m) - do I need to get PCC for kids?

Here is what I think are the mandatory documents - let me know if I am missing anything

PTE score
Skill Assessments pdf
Education - Degree Cert & Transcripts
Marriage Cert
Passports of all 4
Address Proof - Adhaar Cards
Birth Certificates for kids
PCC
Medical Docs
Form 80? Is there another document for dependents


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Raghu794 said:


> I received the invite for filing VISA (189). I have couple of kids (4y & 3m) - do I need to get PCC for kids?
> 
> Here is what I think are the mandatory documents - let me know if I am missing anything
> 
> ...


No. Only 16+.

Character and police certificate requirements

By Medical Docs I mean My Health Declarations, cos you don't get any Medical Docs from Aus Medical.

This might help if you are still waiting for Medical. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-106.html#post11946185

You missed Form 1221 as far as I can see. https://www.border.gov.au/FormsAndDocuments/Documents/1221.pdf


----------



## Raghu794 (Mar 3, 2017)

Thanks for the links zaback21. In the PCC section it mentions that if you stay for more than 12 months in a different country in the past 10 years you need to get PCC from that country too. I stayed in USA for 9 months (in 2007) 5 months (in 2008) and 3 months in in 2009. So do I need to get the PCC from USA? and how do I get it, it's long back...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Raghu794 said:


> Thanks for the links zaback21. In the PCC section it mentions that if you stay for more than 12 months in a different country in the past 10 years you need to get PCC from that country too. I stayed in USA for 9 months (in 2007) 5 months (in 2008) and 3 months in in 2009. So do I need to get the PCC from USA? and how do I get it, it's long back...


Unfortunately yes. US PCC takes 3.5-4 months, so better apply asap.

Click on the above link, and you will find out. In any case: http://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/usa

This thread might help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...939-usa-police-clearance-certificate-354.html


----------



## Raghu794 (Mar 3, 2017)

Things just got complicated  I did not understand how to get a PCC from USA - only relevant information is -

US temporary residents and visitors: 'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI and if you resided in the US for at least three months in the past year, a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months during the last 12 months.

Any guidance greatly appreciated....


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Raghu794 said:


> Things just got complicated  I did not understand how to get a PCC from USA - only relevant information is -
> 
> US temporary residents and visitors: 'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI and if you resided in the US for at least three months in the past year, a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months during the last 12 months.
> 
> Any guidance greatly appreciated....


Ask on the board I gave link to.


----------



## Raghu794 (Mar 3, 2017)

Thanks again. got the relevant information. One final question.

I went to USA - however my salary and organization I work did not change, I went on L1 and worked on per diem basis as technical interface member. Since my salary is from home company in Hyd and i only received per diem, I did not mention the stay in skill assessment. During Visa application will this cause any problem? 

BTW, I found the details of a consultancy in HYD that provides PCC from FBI on expedited process however they charge huge.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Raghu794 said:


> Thanks again. got the relevant information. One final question.
> 
> I went to USA - however my salary and organization I work did not change, I went on L1 and worked on per diem basis as technical interface member. Since my salary is from home company in Hyd and i only received per diem, I did not mention the stay in skill assessment. During Visa application will this cause any problem?
> 
> BTW, I found the details of a consultancy in HYD that provides PCC from FBI on expedited process however they charge huge.


I don't think so. But mention that in Form 80 and 1221 if applicable. But that's my personal opinion. Better ask others.

Also, use Update Us feature in ImmiAccount once you lodge visa or can email CO about it once CO is assigned.

Well I have heard such. If you think you want to go to Aus soon and not wait, think if it is worth the money. Also, do My Health Declarations before you lodge if you want to get it quicker as I gave link above.


----------



## Raghu794 (Mar 3, 2017)

Thanks man. I will check with CO once I lodge visa.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

this may give some help http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html


----------



## Shubhangu (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi,

My daughter stayed in India from 22nd Nov 2017 to 22nd Feb 2018 (i.e. more than 90days). Now we are applying for citizenship, so my question is do I need her PCC to submit?

Thanks
Shubhangi


----------

